# Coyotes Not Committing



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I was out calling over the weekend and had several instances where I would call and the coyote would hang out there at about 800-1000 yards and not want to come in. I was using coyote vocalization calls because distress calls just weren't doing the trick. Any hints or tricks? I'm wondering if the area we were in was too over-pressured or if I need to start using a coyote decoy as opposed to the mojo critter I am using.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Anything can cause a coyote to hold up. If he catches any glimpes of your ride. This happened to us this weekend. Was call in this draw and thought we had the ride hidden. After a set of howls and a brief rabbit distress I notice a coyote on the far ridge staring at us. I could of shot him from where I was as it was only a 300 yard shot but I would of had to swing 90 degrees and I thought my buddy had his rifle and would get the shot. I watched the coyote for a minute with binos and then he just turned around and headed away. Come to find out my buddy had brought the shotgun on this stand so no one shot.
When we got back to the truck I notice one space in the trees that I could see where that coyote was sitting. 
Anything suspicious and they will not commit. Odor, sight, noise. will all make them turn and head out.
The mojo critter is amazing I wouldn't change that.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone want to show me the ropes? I have been out a couple times but I have never seen a dog in the wild. I have some calls but I don't know what I'm doing. I don't mind learning but if someone wants to PM me and take me out one day, I would forever be greatful. I respect the dogs and applaud their cunning to avoid humans. I think they would be a great hunt.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sometimes they will come so far out of curiosity and then notice something that isn't right. I've watched them sit and wait until another coyote comes in from another place. Whenever one is watching you always take a peak at the places he turns his head and looks, you'll often see him watching another coyote coming in. I've heard that they have territories and if you are calling in an area that isn't his territory he will hang up just outside of it. Not so sure I believe that one, but I've heard it. I'm a firm believer that we don't see some that we have called in--they are just that smart. Then again, you will sometimes find an area where they haven't been called or a group of new full grown pups and they seem like the dumbest animal around.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=502186429812113
Here is a video of the one that got away. Looking at the video you can see the coyote put its nose in the air a few times. I'm now guessing he got our wind.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Sometimes they will come so far out of curiosity and then notice something that isn't right. I've watched them sit and wait until another coyote comes in from another place. Whenever one is watching you always take a peak at the places he turns his head and looks, you'll often see him watching another coyote coming in. *I've heard that they have territories and if you are calling in an area that isn't his territory he will hang up just outside of it.* Not so sure I believe that one, but I've heard it. I'm a firm believer that we don't see some that we have called in--they are just that smart. Then again, you will sometimes find an area where they haven't been called or a group of new full grown pups and they seem like the dumbest animal around.


That is actually true. They do have territories. To top it off they are incredibly smart. Far more than most of us give them credit for. The last yote I took a shot at was stopping about every 20 to 30 yards and sniffing in all directions. When he got to about 300 yards he got very jittery and would pace side to side. When I decided to take the shot he ran off a split second before I squeezed off the shot and missed him.

He was being chased off by two other dogs. More than likely he knew he got caught slipp'n and was about to get a beat down. I never saw those two other dogs. They virtually came out of nowhere. That is territorial behavior to me. to top it off there was a fourth dog about 1000+ yards away sitting next to a fence post just watching. Haven't been out since then. Hoping to get out next weakend


----------

